# Request for a little boys last Christmas



## CharlesFamily (Dec 8, 2009)

*UPDATE 12-14-09*

I have removed Nate's address. The reply to the request simply became too overwhelming for the family. They have asked that people not send anymore Christmas cards as it is taking too much of their precious time that they have left to spend with Nate. Nate is also unable to enjoy them much anymore. In just one week, he has quickly weakened. If you did forward this request to anyone, please also forward the request that they not send anything.

Thank you so much for all of the love and support you showed. The family is truly, truly grateful.

Thanks!

Barbara

Hello,

I know I'm pretty new around here with posting, but I have been reading for quite a few years, so I feel like I know so many of you and I know what big hearts everyone here has. That is why I am putting this request here.

I teach special needs preschool in central Ohio. Three years ago, I had a little boy in my class named Nate who had been battling a brain tumor that first occurred when he was 16 months old. He went through radiation and chemo at that point. While he was in my class, the tumor returned. They operated again and he had radiation again.

Last year, in first grade, his tumor again returned. The family went to St. Jude's and they thought they had found a protocol that would work. Unfortunately, they received bad news when he and his dad went down there last week. According to the MRI, the tumor is growing very rapidly and there is nothing more they can do.

His parents have made the heartbreaking decision not to have him suffer through any more. They have brought him home to spend the holidays and the time they have left. Nate loves to receive Christmas cards. He is all about celebrating the season. In fact, I took his picture Saturday with Santa at our PTO's annual Breakfast with Santa.

After this long story, I came here to ask if you would put an extra Christmas card in the mail. They would like Nate to receive a million cards for Christmas. Here is his contact information:

[SIZE=10pt][/SIZE]

Thanks!

Barbara


----------



## Barbie (Dec 8, 2009)

My card will go in the mail tomorrow! God bless this little boy and his family. What a heartbreaking story.

Thanks for alerting us!

Barbie


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 8, 2009)

When I read this I found myself thinking how we agonize over having one of our pets put down. I can't even begin to imagine their pain. I don't know how soon it will be......but a card will definitely go in the mail to this little fella.


----------



## wantminimore (Dec 8, 2009)

I will send one out when I do my others.


----------



## Katiean (Dec 8, 2009)

I just went to the post today with all of my cards. I will go again tomorrow with one for Nate.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Dec 8, 2009)

Bless his little heart. Please Lord give Nate a miracle of healing.

I will send a very special card to Nate this week.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you for posting this

it gives us the chance to

do something so simple for

the little guy


----------



## Miniv (Dec 8, 2009)

I've already written out a card for him - with a note included.......

He and his folks may enjoy pulling out a map and seeing where all of his cards are coming from......

Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Magic (Dec 8, 2009)

Will do. I can't begin to imagine the pain they are going through and have ahead. Poor sweet boy.


----------



## Minimor (Dec 8, 2009)

My card to Nate will be going into the mailbox tomorrow. Poor little guy--he's had a rough time of it. I will be praying for a Christmas miracle for him as well.


----------



## Indy's mom (Dec 8, 2009)

I will pick out a special card for him tomorrow!!! What a sad sad story! I can't even imagine what he and his family are going through!

I will pass this along also to my horse rescue group which has about 1000 members!!!

I think you should ask permission to move this post to the main forum, the miniature horse forum, it will get far more traffic there!!!!!!!

Praying for a Christmas miracle for this poor little boy and his family!

Tammy


----------



## CharlesFamily (Dec 9, 2009)

Thank you all so much! I wanted to share with you the latest update from Nate's mom on his Carepage. They are such an amazing family. I wanted to share it because she mentions how much joy he is getting from opening each of his cards.

I WANTED TO LET EVERYONE KNOW THAT NATE IS DOING WELL AT HOME, AND HAS HAD A WONDERFUL PAST FEW DAYS VISITING WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY. HE HAS A BUSY SCHEDULE THIS WEEK, AS OUR COMMUNITY HAS PLANNED SOME WONDERFUL THINGS FOR NATE THIS WEEK. HE WILL BE PRACTICING WITH THE HIGH SCHOOL BOYS & GIRLS BASKETBALL TEAMS TOMORROW EVENING, WHICH HE IS VERY EXCITED ABOUT. HE WILL ALSO BE HELPING SANTA TURN ON THE LIGHTS AT CHRISTMAS IN THE PARK ON FRIDAY NIGHT, AND HE IS SANTA'S SPECIAL GUEST ON HIS FLOAT IN THE CHRISTMAS PARADE SATURDAY EVENING. HE IS SOOOOOO LOOKING FORWARD TO THAT! HE JUST SAW THAT I WAS UPDATING HIS CAREPAGE, AND WANTED ME TO LET EVERYONE KNOW THAT HE WILL BE RECEIVING HIS FIRST COMMUNION AT CHURCH DURING FRIDAY MORNINGS MASS. HE WILL ALSO GIVE HIS FIRST CONFESSION THIS WEEK AS WELL. HE FEELS VERY PRIVELAGED TO RECEIVE THESE SACRAMENTS, AS HE NOW KNOWS THAT HE WILL BE MEETING JESUS IN THE NEAR FUTURE, AND BECOME ONE OF HIS SPECIAL ANGELS. HE ALSO MET WITH CHILRENS HOPSICE TODAY, AND IS RELEIVED THAT HE NO LONGER HAS TO GO TO THE HOSPITAL CONTINUALLY FOR MRI'S, BLOODWORK, AND WORRY ABOUT ANOTHER SURGERY. HIS SPIRITS HAVE BEEN, AND CONTINUE TO BE HIGH. HE IS NOW BEATING HIS SISTER UP WITH A PILLOW, LAUGHING AND HAVING FUN WITH HER. LIFE HAS NEVER BEEN SO SWEET.......

HE HAS ALSO BEEN RECEIVING TONS OF CHRISTMAS CARDS IN THE MAIL, AND ENJOYS OPENING EACH AND EVERY ONE OF THEM. THANKS TO ALL FOR BRINGING MANY SMILES TO MY LITTLE MAN'S FACE! WE ARE STILL TRYING TO FIND TIME TO MAKE HIS CHRISTMAS COOKIES THAT HE WANTS TO DELIVER, AS WE HAVE BEEN A LITTLE OVERWHELMED THIS WEEK. I WANT TO THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONTINUED PRAYERS, MANY PHONE CALLS OF CONCERN, AND ALL OF THE LOVE AND SUPPORT OUR FRIENDS, FAMILY, LOVED ONES, AND COMPLETE STRANGERS HAVE SHOWN. IT MEANS THE WORLD TO OUR SPECIAL LITTLE MAN, AND US AS WELL. NATE IS PLANNING ON DELIVERING COOKIES SOMETIME NEXT WEEK, AS HE HAS BEEN WORKING ON HIS CHRISTMAS CARDS, AND IS LOOKING FORWARD TO HAND DELIVERING THEM. WE PLANNED ON DOING IT THIS WEEK, BUT WE JUST HAVEN'T FOUND THE TIME YET. IT WILL DEFINITELY HAPPEN NEXT WEEK. GOD BLESS!

LOVE, TOD, DODE, NATE & ELLIE

jQuery(document).ready(function(){ })


----------



## minimule (Dec 9, 2009)

Sending one out for him tomorrow. I am a true believer in miracles. He and his family are in our prayers.


----------



## bfogg (Dec 10, 2009)

My card will fo out today.

Thank you for letting us be a part of such a wonderful cilds life for even a short time.

I am also praying for a miracle.

This puts a lot of things in perspective doesn't it.

Hugs

Bonnie


----------



## CharlesFamily (Dec 11, 2009)

I wanted to thank all of you again! I just returned from our town's Christmas in the Park where Nate flipped the switch to turn on over 300,000 lights. He got to open a special present from Santa. I am going to try and include a link to our local news that did a story on him tonight and shows the park and also an interview with his mom and all of the cards he is receiving!

Thanks again for being a part of making Christmas special for Nate. And keep those prayers coming - we are looking for a miracle!

http://www.10tv.com/live/content/local/sto...ds.html?sid=102

Thank you!

Barbara


----------



## Feather (Dec 11, 2009)

Just a comment: Neighbor had four brain tumors & they(Dr) refused another. Cyber Knive(a new tool) came to town BUT not enough knowledge was available to tackle his sisuation. He was referred to the inventor(Dr) of that tool at Stanford University; he & his parents flew out to Stanford; Dr says yea, they send me all the hard cases. His parents watched the 45 minute (NON-surgical) proceedure. That has been sevral years now & no return of he brian tumor.

His was a pitatuary(sp) tumor & no, it does not work on every type. Those that have multipy spots have less success but the Dr that invented this tool just laughs when he recieves referrs because he knows his tool so well. Maybe worth an inquiry?

Our prayers are with the child.


----------



## Connie P (Dec 12, 2009)

I just sent a card to a local boy (Noah) whom was very ill also. Unfortunately he passed away. :-( He received MANY cards before he passed and it was amazing to see the outpouring of love from all around the world.

I will definitely send this precious child a Christmas card and lots and lots of prayers.


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Dec 14, 2009)

My card is ready to go and lots of prayers along with it. May God continue to bless this child and his family while supplying all needs. It's all in God's hands. Thank you so much for the update.

God bless,

Joan


----------



## LindaL (Dec 14, 2009)

I will be sending my card out in the morning.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 16, 2009)

My card went out today then I come on here and find they no longer want people to send them. I'm sorry if my card adds to the family's burden. I'll continue to pray for him.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Dec 16, 2009)

Donna -

Thank you so much for thinking of Nate and his family and sending the card. Don't worry about it - we are just now getting the word out and I know his family treasures each one and will in the weeks and months to come. It's just too overwhelming right now, but please do not feel bad for not knowing the request had changed.

Barbara


----------



## sfmini (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, what a shame.

We have a box here at work collecting cards for him, I meant to bring one in this morning but forgot it (just saw the box yesterday).


----------



## baybrianna (Dec 17, 2009)

we have about 500 kids and 500 parents all sending cards o and 30 teachers so he will be happy about all the cards he is getting from the CROOK COUNTY CHRISTIAN SCHOOL!


----------



## CharlesFamily (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, another change. The family has decided to keep on receiving the cards. It's gotten too big to stop! Nate's story has touched the lives of SO many! So, if you had planned on sending cards - keep 'em coming! I heard that Tori Spelling "tweeted" about Nate on her Twitter page today. So it has gotten huge. He's even been "Snoped" on snopes.com.

They've gotten volunteers to help sort through the mail. Nate is still very much involved and it does bring a smile to his face during the time he is awake. He is sleeping more now, but still loves opening the cards.

Thanks for your love and support for this little guy. He's very special to us!

Barbara


----------

